# A few cute knitting patterns (free)



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://mackandmabel.blogspot.com/p/knitting-patterns.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mevbb said:



> http://mackandmabel.blogspot.com/p/knitting-patterns.html


Grabbed the kids toddler mitten pattern. Thanks.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link, they have some nice patterns :thumbup:


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link; I really like the mug cozy.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet patterns. Thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for link.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cute! Thank you.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I also loved the tiny stockings to knit for ornaments. Did them one year and they were such fun to do.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you. Love the patterns.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. Think I will make some little mittens and hats for the babies at the hospital.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Very good! Thanks!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this! I have never attempted little knitted flowers but this seems relatively easy so I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

